# Fish Grip, Jr. Modification



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a Fish Grip, Jr. that I use to hang from the hook on by digital scale to hold fish without damaging them. However, the Grip is black and hole in which to insert the hook was hard to see for these old eyes. So . . . I got out the rattle can of paint and the masking tape and Wala:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That will work! Good job.


----------

